# Solaris17'S Girl friends rig



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2008)

KK so i finally got the ram to get my GF's rig going

Specs are as follows.

AMD Athlon x2 6400+ (3.2Ghz)

Asus M2N32 SLI Deluxe

4GB 2x2GB OCZ 667Mhz ram in dual channel

Primary HDD 80GB(IDE)

Secondary HDD 250GB (IDE)

HP 20x Light Scribe Drive (SATA)

All of this housed in my old aspire X-Discovery

Now for the mod i have a few pics of what it used to look like and ill provide a link to it incase you guys want a better veiw

the case

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144170

and now pics

Now the motive behind this is Meghan is a little cutie and likes cute things like the color pink so now its time to take my old case and give it a meghan make over

B4






 (when i was doing my ultra MII SLI mod.











and now we start the process. First we dismantle.











and our pile of junk











Hunnie with her computer all taken apart






and now starting spray painting...3 tone was chosen inside and back of panels balarena pink outside watermelon pink.. drivebays silver with glitter and their will be stenciling done to the top and side panels.

painting the chassis
















chassis complete (all imperfections were touched up)
















Side panels and top panels











Drive Bays












done



























Ill add more pics tomarrow or tonight when the case is together and running with the stenciling m all in all i think meg did really well im converting her slowely awhile ago she could care less about high performance rigs...now she'll have them as long as their pretty colors...next getting her to pay for the parts


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Sep 11, 2008)

looks nice so far. You have a nice girlfriend and she is lucky to have you. 

Its near impossible to find pink cases online so it seems modding is the only option available. I'm interested in seeing how this one turns out


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2008)

Apocolypse007 said:


> looks nice so far. You have a nice girlfriend and she is lucky to have you.
> 
> Its near impossible to find pink cases online so it seems modding is the only option available. I'm interested in seeing how this one turns out




well thank you and ya it is pretty hard to find pink stuff next week she's getting a 22"LCD that ill take apart and she'll paint and shes getting a pink razer hababu or w/e it is for a mouse and theirs a pink seitek KB to top it all off...but thanks for the nice words and ill deff keep you posted just now we took off the masking tape around the buttons and LED bars on the front panel and it looks slick want a pic now or when its completed?


----------



## Triprift (Sep 11, 2008)

No Gpu u spoil ur girl mon sheel love it

Ill be interested to see this one taking shape.


----------



## panchoman (Sep 11, 2008)

car gets the grass, case gets the road? lulz


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2008)

Triprift said:


> No Gpu u spoil ur girl mon sheel love it
> 
> Ill be interested to see this one taking shape.



5200 pci atm....she's running on my old ultra 500w im giving her my OCZ 700w and buying her 2 9600GT's as soon as i replace my PSU


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2008)

panchoman said:


> car gets the grass, case gets the road? lulz



very windy too much dirt gets on the fresh paint in the grass


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 11, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> 5200 pci atm....she's running on my old ultra 500w im giving her my OCZ 700w and buying her 2 9600GT's as soon as i replace my PSU



WOW . is she into PC Hardware as much as you ? 

If so then nothing like having a GF like that, life will pass just like that discussing PC Hardware .


----------



## AMDCam (Sep 11, 2008)

SOLARIS?!?! I remember you! You're one of the only guys I do remember here. Why 2x 9600's though? Why not just a nicer single card setup?


----------



## mrw1986 (Sep 11, 2008)

You can see buttcrack in one of the pics....geek pr0n ftw...nice system for her man, I'm sure she'll enjoy it!


----------



## Triprift (Sep 11, 2008)

Dang that will be a great setup ur gonna have one mega happy gf when its all setup.


----------



## panchoman (Sep 11, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> You can see buttcrack in one of the pics....geek pr0n ftw...nice system for her man, I'm sure she'll enjoy it!



i think the shadow of solaris digging it convienently covers it up


----------



## Kursah (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice work man! I took the easy route with my G/F's build and stuffed a build inside a Pink Raidmax 02 case...it sucks for cooling, as 120mm intake that's severely choked off, and a decent 120mm exhuast, but it get's the job done! She says I can get her a better cooling case (antec300 comes to mind) if I paint the damn thing....maybe I'll have her paint it lol!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2008)

hahah you guys


to answer some questions

yes she thinks the computer hardware is neat and she loves how fast it runs

2 9600's because well she plays the sims and multi tasks alot and she also might be getting into more hardcore games later and i dont want to take the chance with stuttering so im getting her an sli set up because they scale incedably well and power draw is alot less and their coolers are relatively ilent (she hates how loud mine is)

as for butt crack i dont see it but if you guys need to think you do to mess up your KB's even more than by all means 

and ya she's really excited she ran the rig for a day b4 we disassembled it today and she is soooooo eager to get it up again she loved it 

thanks for all the kind words guys ill make sure those pics get up 



> SOLARIS?!?! I remember you! You're one of the only guys I do remember here. Why 2x 9600's though? Why not just a nicer single card setup?



how you doin man! you going to stick around here this time!?


----------



## das müffin mann (Sep 11, 2008)

holy crap its been a while sol  but damn i see you are spoiling your girl, the paint job is pretty good (for a girl ) seriously i will watch and see how this little project of yours plays out

also are you switching out the led's for a color that would match the paint job (or something close enough?)

also two words- water cooling (you know for when she finds out how addicting benching gets )


----------



## Kursah (Sep 11, 2008)

Get her Spore...if she likes the sims...she'll love spore...mine digs it a ton...that girl makes more funky ass creatures...I tell ya...

Her rig runs the game great, it doesn't need too much for resources, doesn't look horrible, it's pretty well rounded overall. I gotta get a different case tho...that damn thing doesn't get rid of heat fast enough...I stuffed one of my antec filler slots into on of the 5.25 bays for an extra vent, that actually did a lot of good...I may just cut a hole in the top for a vent fan, and find a 3x5.25 fan bay unit to stuff in her current case...you are getting my wheels turnin lol!

Good to see you got your G/F set up right man! Nice work!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> holy crap its been a while sol  but damn i see you are spoiling your girl, the paint job is pretty good (for a girl ) seriously i will watch and see how this little project of yours plays out
> 
> also are you switching out the led's for a color that would match the paint job (or something close enough?)
> 
> also two words- water cooling (you know for when she finds out how addicting benching gets )



haha right now the LED's are staying green (power) red (hdd) but i will be replacing them later witha diff color i also just ordered 2x 12" purple cathodes for the rig so no more blue ones ill thor w those in the server as for water cooling i getting their but i need to ease her into it or the work will become unintresting


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Get her Spore...if she likes the sims...she'll love spore...mine digs it a ton...that girl makes more funky ass creatures...I tell ya...
> 
> Her rig runs the game great, it doesn't need too much for resources, doesn't look horrible, it's pretty well rounded overall. I gotta get a different case tho...that damn thing doesn't get rid of heat fast enough...I stuffed one of my antec filler slots into on of the 5.25 bays for an extra vent, that actually did a lot of good...I may just cut a hole in the top for a vent fan, and find a 3x5.25 fan bay unit to stuff in her current case...you are getting my wheels turnin lol!
> 
> Good to see you got your G/F set up right man! Nice work!



thank you very much o and BTW im getting her into lanning after i found out spore can be used on 3 rigs me meg and her lil bro are going to play it lol


----------



## flclisgreat (Sep 11, 2008)

right there is the ass crack.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 11, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> thank you very much o and BTW im getting her into lanning after i found out spore can be used on 3 rigs me meg and her lil bro are going to play it lol



Yep...just gotta use the Registered log-in for each PC...you cannot create 3 seperate logins, but my G/F and I were on Sunday, Online Access at the same time, seperate games, no issues.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2008)

more pics in a sec i think you guys will get a kick out of it


----------



## Triprift (Sep 11, 2008)

ya gotta get her into Ut3 if she isnt already.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 11, 2008)

Triprift said:


> ya gotta get her into Ut3 if she isnt already.



Mine got into CoD4...loved it. SP and MP, good stuff!


----------



## Triprift (Sep 11, 2008)

yeah yeah good for u


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2008)

Triprift said:


> ya gotta get her into Ut3 if she isnt already.



haha ill tr though she doesnt like those type of games she says i think ill let her play and see what she thinks but shes getting a big monitor and she played cod4 at BB on a 22" so i think thats whats going to do it for her  she likes to play on a big screen


----------



## Kursah (Sep 11, 2008)

I lucked out and got a 20" CRT for mine...she loves it, but it takes up her whole desk damn near lol! I ordered myself a 22" Acer LCD, so she's getting my 19" Acer LCD next week...more room, better picture. Mine was a gamer long before I met her, she's an Elder Scrolls freak, loves quite a variety of games...she has a small following on 1up forums for her blogs lol.

Look up SpunkV on 1up...she hasn't been quite as active lately afiak, but she loves that place like I do TPU lol!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2008)

Kursah said:


> I lucked out and got a 20" CRT for mine...she loves it, but it takes up her whole desk damn near lol! I ordered myself a 22" Acer LCD, so she's getting my 19" Acer LCD next week...more room, better picture. Mine was a gamer long before I met her, she's an Elder Scrolls freak, loves quite a variety of games...she has a small following on 1up forums for her blogs lol.
> 
> Look up SpunkV on 1up...she hasn't been quite as active lately afiak, but she loves that place like I do TPU lol!



nice and o btw moar pics removed tape on front panel etc


----------



## flclisgreat (Sep 11, 2008)

did all of you miss the pic where it is hugely obvious that ass crack be sticking out?


----------



## Triprift (Sep 11, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> nice and o btw moar pics removed tape on front panel etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Solaris17 said:
> 
> 
> > nice and o btw moar pics removed tape on front panel etc
> ...


----------



## flclisgreat (Sep 11, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> so are you playing fun or are you starting to become an ass?



a little of both i guess. as there IS a tiny bit sticking out, and the only reason i am diligently pointing it out, is in case you didn't notice and wanted it removed

and i did get a kick out of that one


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2008)

flclisgreat said:


> a little of both i guess. as there IS a tiny bit sticking out, and the only reason i am diligently pointing it out, is in case you didn't notice and wanted it removed
> 
> and i did get a kick out of that one



well i wouldnt get all bent out of shape about it dude in all honesty its a total buzz kill i dont think it will kill anybody and that pic is more of a tease if it concerned me weather or not i saw it or not id remove the pic if it bothered me in which case it is still their.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 11, 2008)

good to see ur gf has a good sense of humour mon.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2008)

Triprift said:


> good to see ur gf has a good sense of humour mon.



haha she laughed at this thread she thought some of your responses were pretty funny


----------



## Triprift (Sep 11, 2008)

ya gonna be putting it together today or waiting for the 9600,s?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2008)

Triprift said:


> ya gonna be putting it together today or waiting for the 9600,s?



o its going together tonight or tomarrow morning no from hear on (specs in op) im upgrading it as parts come...2x 12" purple cathodes are shipped PSU is wating on me and 9600's are also waiting on me monitor is coming next week so thats about it.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 11, 2008)

Cool ill be keeping an eye on this thread too see how it all comes together. Coming along nicely sofar.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 11, 2008)

your GF is hilarious! 

she pwned everyone in this thread. 

I like he build btw, I can honestly say I have never seen a pink case...very cool.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> your GF is hilarious!
> 
> she pwned everyone in this thread.
> 
> I like he build btw, I can honestly say I have never seen a pink case...very cool.



thank you


----------



## Triprift (Sep 11, 2008)

yep Sol love his gf awwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2008)

Triprift said:


> yep Sol love his gf awwwwwwwwwwwww.



dude stop making me blush im a hardcore OC'r and my system is black with blue accent and i dont care how i spell and sometimes i can be sharp so i dont know what your talking about..

ok ill admit it its those damn eyes...blonde hair blue eyed deil i swear it she just bats them and ugh....you know what im saying? i have more will power standing infront of a pissed rhino than saying no to sweetie.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 11, 2008)

Lol sorry wasnt trying to embaress ya mon.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Lol sorry wasnt trying to embaress ya mon.



hahaha you didnt man haha i dont mind what is everyone gonna do pick on me? awww Sols meggys boi awww lol i dont mind my friend.


----------



## AMDCam (Sep 11, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> how you doin man! you going to stick around here this time!?



Yeah right now I'm in Afghanistan haha, the reason I haven't been on in so long is cause I'm a Marine now. Whenever I've got time I'll check this place out, I should be on here more often now.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2008)

AMDCam said:


> Yeah right now I'm in Afghanistan haha, the reason I haven't been on in so long is cause I'm a Marine now. Whenever I've got time I'll check this place out, I should be on here more often now.



oooooooooooooooooooo yaaaa i remember your deployment now i think like 3 years ago or something you started a thread about a buddys laptop on base that was having sound issues or playback issues in itunes no WMP. am i right? at anyrate im glad youll be back and much luck to you on your tour mad respect given how long do you have left?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 11, 2008)

Sol, next time smaller res pictures pleas 
It's been loading for over two minutes now.


And she's doing a damn good job painting that considering she's a girl. (All the girls I know have never touched a can of Krylon before.)


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Sol, next time smaller res pictures pleas
> It's been loading for over two minutes now.
> 
> 
> And she's doing a damn good job painting that considering she's a girl. (All the girls I know have never touched a can of Krylon before.)



thnx and sorry dude ill adjust the pic next time thats the rez of my camera.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 11, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> thnx and sorry dude ill adjust the pic next time thats the rez of my camera.



S'alight.
Just a thought though, the concrete that she's painting on, is that the road/sidewalk, or is that your drive way?
I painted in the road once and the town I live in fined me


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 11, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> S'alight.
> Just a thought though, the concrete that she's painting on, is that the road/sidewalk, or is that your drive way?
> I painted in the road once and the town I live in fined me



That's lame.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 11, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> hahaha you didnt man haha i dont mind what is everyone gonna do pick on me? awww Sols meggys boi awww lol i dont mind my friend.



Well now that ya menchin it Bec used to call me babe or lambchop depending on her mood lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> S'alight.
> Just a thought though, the concrete that she's painting on, is that the road/sidewalk, or is that your drive way?
> I painted in the road once and the town I live in fined me



road we live on like one of those circle street things? like 


                                   |
                                   |
                               /-- --\
                               |       |
                              \ -- -- /

ya know their is a street that goes into a circle street that has a bunch of houses on it and one of them is ours....but ya that might be a prob their is alot of paint on the road  but winter is coming up and the plows are rough on it

EDIT: WTF format error


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 11, 2008)

you mean a cove?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> you mean a cove?



ya thats it 1 street comes in and makes a circle in which the houses are on and that street is the only way in and out of the circle


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 11, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> ya thats it 1 street comes in and makes a circle in which the houses are on and that street is the only way in and out of the circle



yup sounds like the definition of cove to me...I used to live on one. I dont think they will care if there is paint on the street it's not like it permanent or anything.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 11, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> road we live on like one of those circle street things? like
> 
> ya know their is a street that goes into a circle street that has a bunch of houses on it and one of them is ours....but ya that might be a prob their is alot of paint on the road  but winter is coming up and the plows are rough on it
> 
> EDIT: WTF format error



You might want to stop at Wal Mart then and grab a can of spray "Paint Stripper" and spray it where the pink is and then give it a good spray with the hose, that way they won't try to fine you.

Just giving you a heads up from my experience.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 11, 2008)

beautiful girl and smart guy , you deserve each other


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2008)

kk guys more going on 







some of the stencil work More to come later 





















more will come were building it right now and ill make sure to get pics of the stenciling she does really good work i must say it looks damn good for a pink case


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 11, 2008)

please tell me that's your foot in the last picture. 









ha im kidding.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> please tell me that's your foot in the last picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya it is  im german and italian so i have like hairy hobbit feet


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 11, 2008)

its ok...Im German 2 well half German anyway. I know about hairy feet.


----------



## Conti027 (Sep 11, 2008)

screw your GF thats pretty can i have it ...jk.. nice work so far

Edit..wtf are you guys talking about feet?!!


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 11, 2008)

Conti027 said:


> screw your GF thats pretty can i have it ...jk.. nice work so far
> 
> Edit..wtf are you guys talking about feet?!!



haha you can see his foot in the last picture.


----------



## intel igent (Sep 11, 2008)

a case modding girlfriend who work's at best buy, life is good solaris17! 

PS: don't worry 'bout the feet! i got's ya beat  the beauties of being croatian/italian


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2008)

intel igent said:


> a case modding girlfriend who work's at best buy, life is good solaris17!
> 
> PS: don't worry 'bout the feet! i got's ya beat  the beauties of being croatian/italian



haha thank you my man o btw now we both work at BB!!! shes customer service im geek squad i build she mods were quite a pair!


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 11, 2008)

Awesome couple. I used to work for CC i was firedog tech, and I was dating girl from customer service at the time.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Awesome couple. I used to work for CC i was firedog tech, and I was dating girl from customer service at the time.



Firedog?!!!  My friend now we must duel FOR GLORY AND VICTORY!!!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 11, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> Firedog?!!!  My friend now we must duel FOR GLORY AND VICTORY!!!



I probably shouldn't say anything about being an EZ-tech at Staples then, should I?


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 11, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> Firedog?!!!  My friend now we must duel FOR GLORY AND VICTORY!!!



LMAO do you remeber that episode of star-trek when they had to fight to the death?

haha que music.


EDIT:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyhhFzE5O5U
haha found clip


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 11, 2008)

She might as well have done her toes whilst she was there


----------



## erocker (Sep 11, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> you mean a cove?



cul-de-sac. 

Solaris, I'm jealous.


----------



## intel igent (Sep 11, 2008)

best fight scene EVAR!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyhhFzE5O5U

congratz on gettin' in there


----------



## erocker (Sep 11, 2008)

Lol, that made my day!

Kirknipples!





That would make a beautiful graphic on the side of the pink case!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2008)

intel igent said:


> best fight scene EVAR!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyhhFzE5O5U
> 
> congratz on gettin' in there



lol exactly! any way here she is boys!!!


were going to do more stenciling later ill show you then but she has to go to work!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 11, 2008)

It looks good for a pink case, but you need to teach her wire management.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> It looks good for a pink case, but you need to teach her wire management.



cool im glad you like it as for wiremanagement that was me but im going to clean it up later when i take it back aprt. what does everyone else think?


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 11, 2008)

Solaris... Sweet case! Glad to see the misses in on the action! I knew she was a computer geek... Sweet stuff man!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Solaris... Sweet case! Glad to see the misses in on the action! I knew she was a computer geek... Sweet stuff man!



haha thanks man he loves it  so im happy now to get her to game


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 11, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> haha thanks man *he* loves it  so im happy now to get her to game



(s)He!?   Lol... glad she has a crazy side of her... wait... that's you... Guess you rubbed off on her! lol. Nice man. Nice.


----------



## FatForester (Sep 11, 2008)

Man, that's a nice rig! Ya it's pink, but at least you've got a girl that respects the hardware. Haha I could have made that an innuendo but whatever. Keep us posted!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2008)

FatForester said:


> Man, that's a nice rig! Ya it's pink, but at least you've got a girl that respects the hardware. Haha I could have made that an innuendo but whatever. Keep us posted!


hey thanks guys! haha but ill deff keep you posted and show pics when the silver/glitter stencil is done and ill let you know how far we get with gaming and the montor is coming next week so ill obviously show you guys that


----------



## intel igent (Sep 12, 2008)

erocker said:


> Lol, that made my day!
> 
> That would make a beautiful graphic on the side of the pink case!



don't thank me, jbunch originally posted it and i just had to repost 

stencil's should be cool!


----------



## infrared (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice one Sol, Finished article looks good! 

I think it's really cool that your gf got involved in the build as well.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 12, 2008)

infrared said:


> Nice one Sol, Finished article looks good!
> 
> I think it's really cool that your gf got involved in the build as well.



i know i thought i was going to build it and all she was going to do was run the sims and type reports but she's like omg can i paint it?! here is what i want and im like......um..ok ya sure it was actually really fun


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 12, 2008)

hahah thats awesome all the girls ive ever dated are like "whats a megahertz ???"


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 12, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> hahah thats awesome all the girls ive ever dated are like "whats a megahertz ???"



she actually does omg she could care less when i first met her...but to my amazment 2 months ago she got a new vaio (pink one) the seond she got home she was like i cant wait to put 4giogs of ram in it i was like omfg what?!


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 12, 2008)

Great work man  

Im building a comp for a girl, but taking the easy way out :

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/133401

But that doesnt look half as good as yours !


BTW question; do the sims games and expansions take much to run? Im gonna get her a c2d e2200 (2.2Ghz) or e6400 + X1950 PRO 512, but wondering if I should up the gpu to a hd3850 or not? (Only plays sims and expansions and whatever new gets released thats the sims ).


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 12, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> she actually does omg she could care less when i first met her...but to my amazment 2 months ago she got a new vaio (pink one) the seond she got home she was like i cant wait to put 4giogs of ram in it i was like omfg what?!



Ha thats great. She should become a member here on tpu?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 12, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> Great work man
> 
> Im building a comp for a girl, but taking the easy way out :
> 
> ...



thanks dude and no the sims dopnt take jack to run she plays them on her laptop which is a core2 and some intel igp and it plays fine with 2gb of ram and vista


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 12, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Ha thats great. She should become a member here on tpu?



maybe one day hopefully but i dont think she'll be that intrested but we will see!


----------



## theJesus (Sep 12, 2008)

too . . . much . . . pink 

Looks good though.  My girlfriend's pc case is my parent's old hp pavilion case.  Except I made a cardboard side-panel to mount a 25cm fan that I had lying around (ordered one with led's for my tt armor, came with bad ones, complained and got another for free without having to send back the bad one [gotta love xoxide]) 

I put a front intake fan in as well with some filters and a few more fans.  It's been a few months now already since she originally gave me money to order parts for it and she still doesn't have it cuz my system's been down the whole time and I'm using it.  We're talking on YIM right now and she's reading this thread and saying stuff like "grrrr, I can't wait for my computer"

So congrats to you for building your girl a machine and actually letting her use it 

edit:  btw this + this = epic


----------



## zithe (Sep 12, 2008)

Lottsa pink! Awesome. I like it lol! XD

Congratulations. =P


----------



## theJesus (Sep 12, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> haha thanks man *he* loves it  so im happy now to get her to game









jk


----------



## Triprift (Sep 12, 2008)

That looks fantastic sol has she gave it whurl since ya put it back together?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 12, 2008)

Triprift said:


> That looks fantastic sol has she gave it whurl since ya put it back together?



yesir shes using it right meow


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 12, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> yesir shes using it right meow



Sure she didn't hijack your TPU acct Solaris and start answering questions for you?


----------



## AMDCam (Sep 12, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> oooooooooooooooooooo yaaaa i remember your deployment now i think like 3 years ago or something you started a thread about a buddys laptop on base that was having sound issues or playback issues in itunes no WMP. am i right? at anyrate im glad youll be back and much luck to you on your tour mad respect given how long do you have left?



haha yeah that's right, I don't remember exactly what I posted but I do remember that. Thanks man, and I've got just over a year left. Gonna be so sweet to be a civilian again. So what have you been doing the past few years? You're outta high school right?


----------



## Squirrely (Sep 12, 2008)

That case has turned out quite well so far!

I have never been a fan of LED's or especially blue, but somehow it just works with the pink, and I like it.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Sep 12, 2008)

Its a nice looking case. I've seen some crappily done pink cases in my time but this one is done right! I hope she likes it.


----------



## Jeno (Sep 12, 2008)

nice job!!!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 12, 2008)

you built her a AMD system when your about to have all that extra Intel hardware? shame.....

looks sweet though, guess pinks a good color for AMD.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 12, 2008)

BarbaricSoul said:


> you built her a AMD system when your about to have all that extra Intel hardware? shame....


I wasn't aware of this, but that is quite shameful :shadedshu

lol jk, it's a better cpu than my old pentium d 805 I put in my gf's [at least I assume, but idk shit about amd cpus]


----------



## rick22 (Sep 12, 2008)

Job well done on the case..


----------



## zithe (Sep 13, 2008)

theJesus said:


> I wasn't aware of this, but that is quite shameful :shadedshu
> 
> lol jk, it's a better cpu than my old pentium d 805 I put in my gf's [at least I assume, but idk shit about amd cpus]



Pretty much any dual core from AMD will rape a pentium D. lol.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 13, 2008)

zithe said:


> Pretty much any dual core from AMD will rape a pentium D. lol.


I just assumed anything with more than one core and a name that doesn't include the word "pentium" would rape a pentium D


----------



## zithe (Sep 13, 2008)

theJesus said:


> I just assumed anything with more than one core and a name that doesn't include the word "pentium" would rape a pentium D



Actually, even my Pentium Dual core (e2180) rapes a Pentium D 950 LOL..


----------



## theJesus (Sep 13, 2008)

edit: oops, forgot they made Pentium Dual cores, I just read "e2180"

damn

edit again:  I originally was gonna say "anything with more than one core that isn't called 'pentium d'", but I thought it sounded better the other way


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 13, 2008)

AMDCam said:


> haha yeah that's right, I don't remember exactly what I posted but I do remember that. Thanks man, and I've got just over a year left. Gonna be so sweet to be a civilian again. So what have you been doing the past few years? You're outta high school right?




meh iv been hoping from fast food to fast food now i landed a ob at Geek squad and i peruse here on TPU making my utility DVD and trying my hardest to keep you guys entertained but ya im outta highschool.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 13, 2008)

And you do a wonderful job Sol ure utility dvd is first class and this thread is informative and funny to boot.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 13, 2008)

what is utility dvd anyways?


----------



## intel igent (Sep 13, 2008)

theJesus said:


> what is utility dvd anyways?



it is a compilation disc that solaris17 made full of diagnostic proggies for you PC


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 13, 2008)

theJesus said:


> what is utility dvd anyways?









http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=723303&postcount=236

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=846552&postcount=406

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=831237&postcount=357


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Sep 13, 2008)

theJesus said:


> what is utility dvd anyways?



It's an awesome compilation utility disk. Check my sig, there's a linky right in it to get there. So that should tell ya what I think of it! 

(Hope ya don't mind Sol..)

Also, Suuuuuweeeeet job on the rig!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 13, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> It's an awesome compilation utility disk. Check my sig, there's a linky right in it to get there.
> 
> (Hope ya don't mind Sol..)



absolutely no prob man


----------



## Triprift (Sep 14, 2008)

U should check it out thejesus like i said the dvd is great stuff even tho ofcourse it is Sol doesnt skimp on anything.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 14, 2008)

very cool sexy pink case , hey solaris girl friend no one like solaris do like this to his girl friend


----------



## theJesus (Sep 14, 2008)

Sorry, didn't catch the link in your sig (I don't really pay too much attention to sigs).  That does look really cool and useful, props to you for making it 

I definitely will check it out, but I'm having trouble finding where to download and/or buy it   None of the links in your thread (the one linked to from your sig) seem to work for me.


----------



## paybackdaman (Sep 14, 2008)

Hmm. Interesting. This looks exactly like my first build. Minus the "girly" touches. I had the Apevia Discover case and the same mobo. Except I had an older 90nm 5200+ 2.6Ghz. Great build. Came out amazing.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 16, 2008)

Update Solman hows it all going ya benchmarked the rig the 9600's arrived yet? ect ect.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Update Solman hows it all going ya benchmarked the rig the 9600's arrived yet? ect ect.



PINK cold cathodes came in today 
















as for the 9600's maybe ina couple weeks i gotta pay down the card in prep for x-mas but ill keep you updated!!!


----------



## Triprift (Sep 16, 2008)

That looks excellent mon u certainly no how to treat a woman and updates would be good.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2008)

Triprift said:


> That looks excellent mon u certainly no how to treat a woman and updates would be good.



haha well thank you and ill deff keep you posted i mgiht go sli 9600 GSO's those are pretty cheap but i like the GT's so who knows?


----------



## intel igent (Sep 16, 2008)

lookin' good all lit up!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2008)

intel igent said:


> lookin' good all lit up!



thanks man in all honesty i was a bit scared because people said it lights up really bright (supposed to be purple) but it lite up perfect its a tad deeper than pink but not quite purple but thats fine because it matches the case perfect.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 16, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> thanks man in all honesty i was a bit scared because people said it lights up really bright (supposed to be purple) but it lite up perfect its a tad deeper than pink but not quite purple but thats fine because it matches the case perfect.



yea I agree. looks great, I always thought about getting some cold cathode lights but never did because my case is all black.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> yea I agree. looks great, I always thought about getting some cold cathode lights but never did because my case is all black.



mine is too but i use blue its a nice color for black..but i know alot of people dont like blue because its over used...but my whole rig is black and blue...

Lycosa
Copperhead
Monitor(gloss black blue led button)
5:1 system
Case
Desk (black w/ silver steel support bars)

so my whole rig matches i cant afford a color change


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 16, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> mine is too but i use blue its a nice color for black..but i know alot of people dont like blue because its over used...but my whole rig is black and blue...
> 
> Lycosa
> Copperhead
> ...



yeah i used to have all black and blue...now i have black and white....xigmatech white LED fans and i think it looks great!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> yeah i used to have all black and blue...now i have black and white....xigmatech white LED fans and i think it looks great!



iv always liked the white look i thought about going to it but i leave my rig on 24/7 full bloom and white is to close to light bulb it would be like never turning off my lamp.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 16, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> iv always liked the white look i thought about going to it but i leave my rig on 24/7 full bloom and white is to close to light bulb it would be like never turning off my lamp.



yeah...my computer will always be on too(onces its finished) but tbh the lights don't bother me that much, I think when i had the blue LEDs they put off more light, but could just be me. at any rate black and blue maybe used allot but that's because it looks good.


----------



## bud951 (Sep 16, 2008)

I just saw this thread.. What's with the butt crack thing? You guys need to get laid!! Solaris sure is!!


----------



## intel igent (Sep 16, 2008)

bud951 said:


> I just saw this thread.. What's with the butt crack thing? You guys need to get laid!! Solaris sure is!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2008)

bud951 said:


> I just saw this thread.. What's with the butt crack thing? You guys need to get laid!! Solaris sure is!!



haha every other day 2wice on my b-day 2+ on x-mas


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 16, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> haha every other day 2wice on my b-day 2+ on x-mas



Busy man!
My ex would let me do whatever I wanted to her... only whenever we would start to get intimate she would just lock up like a dead person. It was creepy and gave my libido a real


----------



## Triprift (Sep 16, 2008)

bud951 said:


> I just saw this thread.. What's with the butt crack thing? You guys need to get laid!! Solaris sure is!!



Quote of the century lol


----------

